# are ferrets classed as exotics?



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i keep venturin into this section and finding thread upon thread about ferrets.....are they classed as exotic then? as i would have aid they were more suited to the domestic section? 

might be wrong though


----------



## biomass (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah I would agree with you, they are also basically domestic polecats which are native so can hardly be classed as exotic in any way.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

biomass said:


> Yeah I would agree with you, they are also basically domestic polecats which are native so can hardly be classed as exotic in any way.


 
i know it doesnt make a massive amount of difference to which section its posted in but if i post about the skunks in domestic it gets moved so i just wondered if the same should apply to ferrets ?:whistling2:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know it doesnt make a massive amount of difference to which section its posted in but if i post about the skunks in domestic it gets moved so i just wondered if the same should apply to ferrets ?:whistling2:


So you've got nothing to say about ferrets you just want to get them moved to get peoples posts moved because your skunk posts were?

don't me wrong, not picking, but that's what it reads as, sour grapes, don't you agree?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ferrets are no more exotic than cats, dogs, hamsters, rats, mice, rabbits, chickens, blah blah blah..............


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ferrets are no more exotic than cats, dogs, hamsters, rats, mice, rabbits, chickens, blah blah blah..............


 
But didnt mice come from asia?
and brown rats over seas too?


Im too tierd and could have possibly made that up :lol2:

Or maybe im dreaming :L


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ferrets are no more exotic than cats, dogs, hamsters, rats, mice, rabbits, chickens, blah blah blah..............


agreed, no issues with that

just saying that the OP wouldn't be saying any of this if it wasn't for the fact that his skunk posts got moved so he's just homed in on ferret posts for some reason.

tit for tat really, but yeah, RFUK: victory:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> agreed, no issues with that
> 
> just saying that the OP wouldn't be saying any of this if it wasn't for the fact that his skunk posts got moved so he's just homed in on ferret posts for some reason.
> 
> tit for tat really, but yeah, RFUK: victory:


 
xxfoofoolafluffxx = woman


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> xxfoofoolafluffxx = woman


Ooooh, I see, lol. In that case then I ment 'she' is posting this because 'her' skunk posts got moved.

I do agree I thought the ferret posts would be in domestic


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> agreed, no issues with that
> 
> just saying that the OP wouldn't be saying any of this if it wasn't for the fact that his skunk posts got moved so he's just homed in on ferret posts for some reason.
> 
> tit for tat really, but yeah, RFUK: victory:


I haved thought that ferret threads should be in the domestic section many times before but could never be arsed posting it. I also understand Cat's frustration, as those of us who mainly post in the domestic section have friends there, some of whom do not venture into the exotic mammals section, so it can make it harder for the people you want to see things actually see it. If that makes any sense at all :lol2:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

In the eyes of a veterinarian, they are classed as exotic. In reality, they aren't.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I haved thought that ferret threads should be in the domestic section many times before but could never be arsed posting it. I also understand Cat's frustration, *as those of us who mainly post in the domestic section have friends there, some of whom do not venture into the exotic mammals section, so it can make it harder for the people you want to see things actually see it. If that makes any sense at al*l :lol2:


Harder? It's not as if you have to take a number 9 bus, change at the central depot to a number 32 bus for the railway station then walk two miles to see the exotic mammals section, it's just a couple of clicks on your mouse. Like LincsReps said, it's just sour grapes and she should get over it.


----------



## biomass (Dec 9, 2007)

Sour grapes or not, she is correct, and nothing wrong with pointing it out


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Very much doubt its sour grapes, i have wondered this too.

In the eyes of vet and for insurance purpose they are.

Also what about Angoras and EU poleys??


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

angoraferret said:


> Very much doubt its sour grapes, i have wondered this too.
> 
> In the eyes of vet and for insurance purpose they are.
> 
> Also what about Angoras and EU poleys??


Ferret = Domestic
Angora thingymabob (lol) = Domestic
EU Polecat (the real kind!) = Exotics


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Ferret = Domestic
> Angora thingymabob (lol) = Domestic
> EU Polecat (the real kind!) = Exotics


 
LOL i like that i think i shall call my next fert thingymabob, bob for short.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LincsReps said:


> So you've got nothing to say about ferrets you just want to get them moved to get peoples posts moved because your skunk posts were?
> 
> don't me wrong, not picking, but that's what it reads as, sour grapes, don't you agree?


well you have read it in totally the wrong way! i put that because i want people to know im not actually bothered where the threads go, im just wondering what people class ferrets as, as everyone seems to post them in the exotics mammals section and i always thought that ferrets are domestics. i couldnt give a :censor: if the threads were posted in the amphib section to be totally honest, (though i do agree with one rule for all, which isnt the case nine times out of ten on here) it was just a query of my own as to whether people thought they were domestic or exotic.

and yes, i am female, believe it or not! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

angoraferret said:


> LOL i like that i think i shall call my next fert thingymabob, bob for short.


 
I like that name too it made me chuckle when i read it also :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well you have read it in totally the wrong way! i put that because i want people to know im not actually bothered where the threads go, im just wondering what people class ferrets as, as everyone seems to post them in the exotics mammals section and i always thought that ferrets are domestics. i couldnt give a :censor: if the threads were posted in the amphib section to be totally honest, it was just a query of my own as to whether people thought they were domestic or exotic
> 
> and yes, i am female, believe it or not! :lol2:


Im glad you did bring it up as looking through the sections i thought the same as you why are ferrets in the exotic section? surely they should be in domestic :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Harder? It's not as if you have to take a number 9 bus, change at the central depot to a number 32 bus for the railway station then walk two miles to see the exotic mammals section, it's just a couple of clicks on your mouse. Like LincsReps said, it's just sour grapes and she should get over it.


 
yet again fixx youre wrong, it isnt sour grapes on my behalf its a curiosity of mine!! you obviously never have anything good to say about me, nor do i have a high opinion of you either, yet you always seem to find your way onto my threads just to say something to piss me off. i dont think im the one who has to get over things, i think its you, and the first thing i think you should get over is your over inflated ego!!!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe this will help a little :whistling2:

Exotic pet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

angoraferret said:


> LOL i like that i think i shall call my next fert thingymabob, bob for short.


We had a copper boy into the rescue at one point who was madly in season (lived next to in season girls at his past home) and was being fed dog food so you can imagine how ginger he was, but we couldn't decide on his colour so his name was "Thingymabob" and on his profile on the web page his colour was listed as "err...thingymabob?" :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> Maybe this will help a little :whistling2:
> 
> Exotic pet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Interesting to know 

thank you for that : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Maybe this will help a little :whistling2:
> 
> Exotic pet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
thanks for that ken, thats all i wanted to know, instead of gettin :censor:s comin on accusin me of being sour!!! 
its certainly comin to something when you cant ask a question without gettin jumped on by the arsehole brigade! unlike some i dont claim to know more than i actually do about things hence why i ask and am not afraid to!


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> We had a copper boy into the rescue at one point who was madly in season (lived next to in season girls at his past home) and was being fed dog food so you can imagine how ginger he was, but we couldn't decide on his colour so his name was "Thingymabob" and on his profile on the web page his colour was listed as "err...thingymabob?" :whistling2: :lol2:


 
LOL i like that, i bet his delicate aroma was fab too.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

I would consider them an exotic pet. 

Its still different then a cat or dog so yeah. Also googled exotic pets and ferrets nearly always come up as exotic. : victory:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well you have read it in totally the wrong way! i put that because i want people to know im not actually bothered where the threads go, im just wondering what people class ferrets as, as everyone seems to post them in the exotics mammals section and i always thought that ferrets are domestics. i couldnt give a :censor: if the threads were posted in the amphib section to be totally honest, (though i do agree with one rule for all, which isnt the case nine times out of ten on here) it was just a query of my own as to whether people thought they were domestic or exotic.
> 
> and yes, i am female, believe it or not! :lol2:


Sorry, didn't mean any offence. I wont take any offence to you calling me :censor:t either :lol2:, I only thought it was sour grapes because you seemed in your post to say the reason you were asking was because you've had skunk posts moved and so surely the ferret ones should. If it wasn't for the comment about yours being moved then I wouldn't have thought it was sour grapes, as I did also say I agree with you about prehaps that they should be under a different section. so I wasn't trying to ruin your thread. 

but ok, I read it wrong and apologise, no harm done or ment :blush:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

angoraferret said:


> LOL i like that, i bet his delicate aroma was fab too.


Yes, absolutely lovely *not*


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

I think they are an exotic pet.

Put it this way- the majority of people I know are dog or cat owners/have a dog or cat in their home, but I don't know anyone else who keeps ferrets as pets, not a single person out of everyone I know.

I think that wikipedia article is right, 'exotic' tends to refer to an unusual pet, and whilst ferrets are becoming increasingly common, I dont think they're at the stage where they should be referred to as domestic pets yet, but thats just my own personal opinion.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

But they are Domesticated, making them domestic? :lol2:


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Tell that to Summer! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LincsReps said:


> Sorry, didn't mean any offence. I wont take any offence to you calling me :censor:t either :lol2:, I only thought it was sour grapes because you seemed in your post to say the reason you were asking was because you've had skunk posts moved and so surely the ferret ones should. If it wasn't for the comment about yours being moved then I wouldn't have thought it was sour grapes, as I did also say I agree with you about prehaps that they should be under a different section. so I wasn't trying to ruin your thread.
> 
> but ok, I read it wrong and apologise, no harm done or ment :blush:


and i apologise too, we gunna kiss and make up?:lol2::flrt:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> I would consider them an exotic pet.
> 
> Its still different then a cat or dog so yeah. Also googled exotic pets and ferrets nearly always come up as exotic. : victory:


So rabbits and hamsters are also exotic just because they are not a dog or a cat???

Vets seem to see anything that isnt dog or cat as exotic...in America rabbits are often referred to as exotic.

The way I see it, ferrets have been domesticated until they are pretty much a dinstinct species from the EU/steppe polecat so there is no way they can be exotic. More unusual than a cat or bunny but certainly not exotic!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our vets even class chickens as exotic:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Our vets even class chickens as exotic:lol2:


Stupid question now, but I thought chickens were exotic, ie. not captive-removed? :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Stupid question now, but I thought chickens were exotic, ie. not captive-removed? :blush:


Chickens are domesticated from Jungle Fowl. Any animal that has been domesticated cannot therefore be classed as exotic IMO. So parrots, skunks, raccoons, tortoises, etc are exotic not domestic


----------

